# Lightning sailboat rigging



## ozarkshark (Jan 28, 2012)

I recently purchased a lightning sailboat. I live in Missouri and there are no fleets that I know of. The boat is in pretty good shape except for the rigging, mainly the ropes. I have been sailing for several years and understand the basics of rigging, but I guess because this is a racing boat, it has lots of ropes and rigging I have never seen. Lot of the lines are rotten and not hooked to anything which makes it harder to replace them. 

I have looked online for some diagrams but never found any to help. Are there any lightning owners that I could maybe email some photos and ask a couple questions? Or does anybody have a source for a good rigging guide.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

check with Windrider they took over the Nickels boats one of the last lightning boats made. i know they have parts for the lightning. I raced them many many many years ago on the west coast and most were wooden boats back then. there are a number tuning guides on line from the big sail lofts. north sails has this one with some pics








Lightning Tuning Guide | North Sails


Proper boat speed depends mostly on constant and consistent adjustments to your rig and sails. The following measurements are those we have found to be the fastest settings for your... Read More




www.northsails.com


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I assume they have a national website? I would check there. Track down the different fleets.

Here is one in San Diego. Send an email to the fleet manager, hopefully they would be able to help.





Fleets - Mission Bay Yacht Club







mbyc.org


----------



## Skipaway (Jun 2, 2008)

*Lightning Class Association





Home - International Lightning Class Association


The Lightning, a 19-foot trailerable centerboard sloop, was originally designed by Sparkman & Stephens as an affordable family day-sailor and racing boat. She has evolved into one of the most popular




www.lightningclass.org




Might be a good place to start*


----------

